# Beneteau First 42 - German Frers design



## ebreeden (May 31, 2009)

I am in the hunt for this boat. Are there any published reviews on it out there. All I'm able to google is a reference to a Yachting World October 1982 article that I've not been able to find. I appreciate any opinions or leads-


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Beneteau First 42 Reviews*

I found 42s7 and 423 reviews at Cruising World, but so far as I can tell neither was a Frers design.

I had a bit more luck at SailboatOwners.com - There are three owner reviews of '80s boats that appear to be a G.Frers design. As with all owner reviews, they are biased and far from complete. However, they're better than nothing.

Regards,

DaCAP


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This couple:

Liza & Andy Copeland - Cruising Authors

did a multi year circumnavigation with their then-young children on a Frers designed Bene 38 - she's written a couple of books, in which there is a bit of discussion on what they did with their boat to prepare it. They survived a severe lightning strike off the African coast, among other adventures. There would be many similarities between their boat and the one you're looking at. I know they did do some modifications for the cruise.

I suspect that if you contact Andy he'd be happy to share his thoughts.


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's a link to check out...

Ocean Angel


----------



## ebreeden (May 31, 2009)

Thank you all. I started months ago looking to replace my Pearson 10M. In order, the "evolution" has gone from Cal 40 (classic, but not much more volume and most are projects), to Pearson 40 (not many out there and leaking toe rails seem common), PJ New York 40 (beautiful, but tight below for family of 6), C&C 40 & 41(Perhaps a bit too light and cored hulls), and now the First 42. All I read impresses me. Should anyone want review articles, I've collected several now.


----------



## Vitesse473 (Mar 16, 2008)

You might try the same search on Yahoo.com or Bing.com. Don't assume Google links you to everything.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

ebreeden said:


> I am in the hunt for this boat. Are there any published reviews on it out there. All I'm able to google is a reference to a Yachting World October 1982 article that I've not been able to find. I appreciate any opinions or leads-


This is a great boat. I have raced and cruised on it. Fast and well-built. Much better build quality than on the Beneteau cruisers. Look for one with a lead keel. Only criticism is that the aft cabin is a bit small for two. Otherwise, two thumbs up.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

I've done a couple of Macs on a Frers Beneteau 42. They sail like a freight train upwind in a blow. Not too bad upwind in light air/flat water. They don't perform that well while reaching which befits their IOR design pedigree. The interior is well laid out and nicely finished. Now the bad news. These boats are highly loaded with a large rig. Sail handling especially with the genoa is a pain. You need a very large roller furling unit or it will be overpowered. The toe rail is aluminum and quite high which is good for safety just don't plan on sitting there for more than about 5 minutes as your legs go numb. The hull is all glass which is nice but it flexes unbelievably in a seaway. I can remember laying diagonally in the forward cabin resting my head agaisnt the hull. The boat turned upwind after a mark and the subsequent flexing of the hull as we pounded upwind was downright scary. I never would have guessed that.

Bottom line is that boat fitted out properly might make a nice cruiser. Be sure to get the lead keel model. Depth could be an issue as these boats draw over 7 feet. Fit out with proper roller furling, a 135% genoa, battcars to tame the main a little, and you should be could to go. My personal choice would be to look into stiffening the larger panels forward but that's just me.

BTW- The B42 is absolutely a beautiful hull design. I saw one that had the cabintop decals removed and the topsides painted. It looked spectacular.


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

Did you get the 42, ebreeden? I'd be interested to see those articles you found.


----------



## ebreeden (May 31, 2009)

Yes. Awesome!! Maidened yesterday in 30 kts. Sent PM. What a boat! All the good press is justified.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

ebreeden said:


> Yes. Awesome!! Maidened yesterday in 30 kts. Sent PM. What a boat! All the good press is justified.


Thrilled for you. Congrats!


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

I just purchased one as well, and love it! Gorgeous and as fast as everyone says. In the process of moving aboard now.


----------



## RandyonR3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Good to hear you like your 42... we've been on ours cruising for 7 years now and headed to mexico in the fall and then on to Oz.....
check out our site and drop us a note with your e-mail and we'll keep all interested in what we are doing and where we are.......
Randy and Ramona On R3
Home Page


----------



## SeaFever2000 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ebreeden, 

I also sent you a pm for the review articles you found. Thanks in advance.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a detailed review of the 1980's era First 42 commencing on page 32 of the following: http://www.southwindssailing.com/pdfs/southwindsaugust2010.pdf . Note that there are a few typo's that were introduced during the publisher's editing process but they are not material.

FWIW...


----------



## SeaFever2000 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks HyLyte. ebreeden also sent me some other articles. It seems like a great boat. I know you bought yours and had some work done on it. Btw, how much did you pay for yours and how much did you spend on it? I know the risk of asking those questions... The one I am looking at is an '84. Don't know the name yet...


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

SeaFever2000 said:


> Thanks HyLyte. ebreeden also sent me some other articles. It seems like a great boat. I know you bought yours and had some work done on it. Btw, how much did you pay for yours and how much did you spend on it? I know the risk of asking those questions... The one I am looking at is an '84. Don't know the name yet...


Sorry for the delay, I just noticed your follow-up post.

Our yacht was originally offered, in 2001, at $120,000. We paid somewhat less. Since it was mid-winter, following the purchase we shipped the boat to Florida--Snead Island Boat Works. There we swapped out the original Goiot Roller Furling for a Harken, discarded the old multi-part block and tackle vang for a Garhaurer Rigid Vang (great move); replaced most of the running rigging with new, e.g. T-900 for halyards and lifts; added a Dutchman sail handling system added (tho' having it, I would go with the retractable EZJax we had on our prior boat given a do-over); had much of the original French wiring replaced; added a Microwave (the Origo Microwave cost me $40 usd wholesale--the cabnetry, an Inverter/charger, and all the rest to make it usable underway cost a heck of a lot more!). We replaced the instruments with new Standard Horizon units in a pod mounted above the companion-way hatch; added two charplotters; added a couple of sails; added new canvas work and the "very French" bimini; and, my wife added a Panda 4.2 KW generator (I refused to pay for that so she did but then, initially, would not allow me in the cabin when it was running the air conditioning when we were anchored out because I was such a cheap-skate!) Of course, there has been more in the 8 years since but...

While we have invested quit a good deal in the yacht, she has proven very reliable and sea worthy and most importantly, my wife feels safe and comfortable aboard, even in crappy weather. (And, she does all of the driving when we're anchoring or mooring--even in tight quarters--as the yacht's pretty easy to handle and it makes no sense to have a 100# woman trying to handle lines fo a 21,000# boat!)

FWIW...


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

HyLyte,

Liked the article. Thanks.


----------



## SeaFever2000 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Scott,

Great review! Thanks! I would like to get more information and pics if possible. I am sending you a PM.

Cheers.


----------



## Kaptajnseb (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone have an opinion about the deck stepped version vs. keel stepped for a First 42 for trans Atlantic / Pacific passage, considering that there could be a 20k (USD) price difference (It seems like the prices differs a lot at the moment, maybe because of the unstable market )…? Is the keel stepped version a must or..?
Thanks in advance


----------



## lewharve (Apr 17, 2002)

well I just bid a bene 42


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone have the polars for this boat? I am playing around with some routing software, but don't have the polar data.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Heinous said:


> Does anyone have the polars for this boat? I am playing around with some routing software, but don't have the polar data.


PM me with your email address and I will send you a copy of the Polars.


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

Any of you guys have a tuning guide for the rig on this boat? I replaced all the standing rigging a couple of years ago, then gave them a good stretch sailing to Hawaii from California. Last time I sailed, the lazy shrouds looked a little slack. I'd like to tighten them up without breaking anything.


----------

